# Specific examples of music quotations and motifs in Mahler symphonies



## Albert7

For the Mahler scholars here, I was wondering where I could find a reference for musical quotes or variations from folksongs or other pieces as well as motifs that Mahler used within any (or all) of his symphonies. I want to be able to not just say that those are extant but also be able to have some specific examples so that I can understand Mahler's works in greater detail than just talking in generalities. 

Fischer is doing the complete cycle over 2 years with the Utah Symphony and the Mahler 4th is coming up next month so I want to be able to be more prepared when I hear it live soon...


----------

